# Alternate senkt die Preise für einige PCGH-PCs um bis zu 200 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Juni 2012)

*Alternate senkt die Preise für einige PCGH-PCs um bis zu 200 Euro [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Alternate senkt die Preise für einige PCGH-PCs um bis zu 200 Euro [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Alternate senkt die Preise für einige PCGH-PCs um bis zu 200 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. Juni 2012)

*Alternate senkt die Preise für einige PCGH-PCs um bis zu 200 Euro [Anzeige]*

Der  PCGH-High-End-PC SSD+8Core-Edition könnte mal ein update auf eine HD7xxx, etwa der 7870 oder 7950 vertragen

Apropos Grafikkarte: warum steht bein PCs nicht die genaue verwendete Graka bei? Bei all den anderen Komponenten ist dies doch auch der Fall


----------



## Xtreme RS (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternate senkt die Preise für einige PCGH-PCs um bis zu 200 Euro [Anzeige]*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Der  PCGH-High-End-PC SSD+8Core-Edition könnte mal ein update auf eine HD7xxx, etwa der 7870 oder 7950 vertragen
> 
> Apropos Grafikkarte: warum steht bein PCs nicht die genaue verwendete Graka bei? Bei all den anderen Komponenten ist dies doch auch der Fall


 

Weil es bei der Grafikkarte nach Verfügbarkeit durch den Hersteller geht. Die verbauten GPU's sind aber gleichwertig.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternate senkt die Preise für einige PCGH-PCs um bis zu 200 Euro [Anzeige]*

sind das eigentlic Referenz designe oder custom


----------



## SilentHunter (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternate senkt die Preise für einige PCGH-PCs um bis zu 200 Euro [Anzeige]*

Im teuersten PC nur ne 580er drin das ist mehr als grenzwertig sry wenn man sich die zusammenstellung teilweise anschaut kommt man sich vor wie beim angeblichen Discounter das könnt ihr besser zusammenstellen was CPU´s und GPU´s betrifft .Anscheinend sind euch die HD 79xx nicht Highend genug zumal die Preise teils deutlich unter Nvidia sind sollte das mal eine überlegung wert sein.

@Edit :Bei den heutigen Preisen ne 64GB SSD ??????


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternate senkt die Preise für einige PCGH-PCs um bis zu 200 Euro [Anzeige]*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Im teuersten PC nur ne 580er drin das ist mehr als grenzwertig sry wenn man sich die zusammenstellung teilweise anschaut kommt man sich vor wie beim angeblichen Discounter das könnt ihr besser zusammenstellen was CPU´s und GPU´s betrifft .Anscheinend sind euch die HD 79xx nicht Highend genug zumal die Preise teils deutlich unter Nvidia sind sollte das mal eine überlegung wert sein.


 
Na da werden sie wohl erst auf die Ghz Edition warten


----------



## INU.ID (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternate senkt die Preise für einige PCGH-PCs um bis zu 200 Euro [Anzeige]*

Morgen ist im Alternate-Shop in Linden (Gießen) übrigens Verkaufoffener-Sonntag, mit Rabatten/Spielen usw. 

http://www.alternate.de/html/html/themeworld.html?docId=3531


----------



## jigsaw83 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternate senkt die Preise für einige PCGH-PCs um bis zu 200 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ich hätte ja lust hinzufahren wenn ich genau wüßte das ich ne gtx 670 für 20 % bekomme aber auf alternate steht ja extra bei Asus auf ausgewählte Produkte von Asus. Bei allem steht auf Das Sortiment oder alle Drucker Display. Nur bei Asus auf ausgewählte Produkte ich denke nicht das die dann für die 670 20 % rausrücken.


----------



## The_Trasher (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternate senkt die Preise für einige PCGH-PCs um bis zu 200 Euro [Anzeige]*



jigsaw83 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja lust hinzufahren wenn ich genau wüßte das ich ne gtx 670 für 20 % bekomme aber auf alternate steht ja extra bei Asus auf ausgewählte Produkte von Asus. Bei allem steht auf Das Sortiment oder alle Drucker Display. Nur bei Asus auf ausgewählte Produkte ich denke nicht das die dann für die 670 20 % rausrücken.



Wenns bei mir ne 670 werden würde, würd ich mir sowieso eine von KFA² kaufen. Sind meiner Meinung nach die besten und kann ich dir nur empfehlen !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternate senkt die Preise für einige PCGH-PCs um bis zu 200 Euro [Anzeige]*

Rechner baue ich lieber selber und Alternate gibt es nicht im Einzugsgebiet, daher bringen mir die Angebote nix.


----------

